# Happy Holidays To the CE Group



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

May 2011 bring lots of improvements to our Directv systems.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That's funny!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope he dosent knock into my dish


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I hope he dosent knock into my dish


Thought he was your installer...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:

You have to love comical holiday cards..


----------

